# Ladies, I found a great chest guard!



## akfeathers82

I am so glad that you posted this! I've been looking at that guard for a while now and haven't been able to find enough reviews online to justify the price. I've been using an Avalon chest guard and it has just never fit quite right, rides up like crazy, and I hate readjusting it all the time. The easton chest guard wasn't any better. It's like the majority of companies that make these things assume that we're flat-chested or nearly so. Anyway, thanks again for posting, it helped me make the decision to bite the budget bullet and go for it. :-D


----------



## Reelrydor

Maybe trad is different but I am ok endowed-36d and never needed and guard? Sure its not form??


----------



## TheArdentArcher

Reelrydor said:


> Maybe trad is different but I am ok endowed-36d and never needed and guard? Sure its not form??


If you’re anything larger than an A or AA, you’re still going to have string contact issue on your chest. It may not be drastic, but I find that busty women tend to have string contact issues no matter how they change their form. If you look at a male archers, they are able to pull the string much farther into their chest area without much or any contact. But honestly, chest guards are good for anyone to use regardless of bust size because it helps keep down clothing. Just my two cents, but if you’re not having problems with the lady bits then that’s great!


----------



## TheArdentArcher

akfeathers82 said:


> I am so glad that you posted this! I've been looking at that guard for a while now and haven't been able to find enough reviews online to justify the price. I've been using an Avalon chest guard and it has just never fit quite right, rides up like crazy, and I hate readjusting it all the time. The easton chest guard wasn't any better. It's like the majority of companies that make these things assume that we're flat-chested or nearly so. Anyway, thanks again for posting, it helped me make the decision to bite the budget bullet and go for it. :-D


Yay! I’m glad to have helped get the word out. The material Artebo uses is a little stretchy and I haven’t noticed any moving around. It stays in place really well. 

I think the problem is that women are still severely underrepresented in the archery community. And thus, manufacturers just don’t see the profit in selling something for a small market. It sucks! And even so, a lot of the professional competitive female recurve archers are fairly small breasted. The only one I’ve seen that has a larger chest is Ksenia Perova. She’s my inspiration because she kills it out there and I struggle sometimes with thinking archery isn’t for me because of my body type.


----------



## Sara-s

I see that the company is based in Europe. Do they ship to the US? Do the have a US website?


----------



## nv300rz

im 36c, i never came close to the string with chest, however i was having issues at first with the string slapping inside the elbow, after being taught how to use my shoulders, pivot a certain way when drawing ,im doin good so far without any issues. also consider breathing technique, as it could impact on the chest being outward when releasing the string. i exhale on release, it depends on which works best for each person


----------



## akfeathers82

Most of the women that I've watched shoot world archery events have string contact with their chest guard to some extent, some have more contact than others. Even Mackenzie Brown shooting NTS, which requires a dropped rib cage, has some contact. It's not something that I've ever been concerned with and doesn't appear to affect my shooting. I've tried a number of different stance tweaks to see if I can reduce the amount of contact but they almost made me uncomfortable in some way and, again, didn't seem to affect my accuracy.


----------



## Sara-s

I took a look at their site. I do not use a chest guard, but I loved the look of their arm guards.That is to say, they looked well-designed and comfortable. So I ordered one & it came today.


----------



## mrgoodcat

Yay!


----------



## Sara-s

I had a chance to shoot with the new arm guard. It was great. It fit well, protected my arm without itching and the material was soft & lightweight without feeling flimsy.


----------



## dresden

Nice! Where did you buy it and what's the brand?


----------



## Sara-s

Here’s a link to the site.
https://www.artebo.de/en


----------



## TheArdentArcher

Sara-s said:


> I took a look at their site. I do not use a chest guard, but I loved the look of their arm guards.That is to say, they looked well-designed and comfortable. So I ordered one & it came today.
> 
> View attachment 6626883


Nice! It looks super durable too.


----------



## TheArdentArcher

akfeathers82 said:


> Even Mackenzie Brown shooting NTS, which requires a dropped rib cage


What is a dropped rib cage? I’ve never come across that term before!


----------



## TheArdentArcher

nv300rz said:


> im 36c, i never came close to the string with chest, however i was having issues at first with the string slapping inside the elbow, after being taught how to use my shoulders, pivot a certain way when drawing ,im doin good so far without any issues. also consider breathing technique, as it could impact on the chest being outward when releasing the string. i exhale on release, it depends on which works best for each person


It totally does depend on the person. I have 32H size so my breasts stick out about 4-5 inches from my rib cage, even with a compression sports bra. I stand with a very open stance to help reduce string contact. I also exhale as I reach full draw. It does seem to help reduce the contact a bit. Chest guards a great even for men or women with smaller breasts. They not only help keep the boobs out of the way, but they reduce string drag on clothing.


----------



## Kcarcherymom

like this - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## spiz

What would be a good brand for a newbie in chest guards? Thanks


----------



## ITSupportGuy

My daughter is an Olympic recurve archer and does use a chest guard. Just curious on the one you are using if the sleeve part is part of the guard. If it is, do you find it impeding in any way your shot process?

Also wonder about how breathable it is on a hot sunny day. 

As it is, my daughter and I already have interesting tan lines from our summer shooting with our arm guards. She is usually in a sports tank during practice. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khromrell

akfeathers82 said:


> Most of the women that I've watched shoot world archery events have string contact with their chest guard to some extent, some have more contact than others. Even Mackenzie Brown shooting NTS, which requires a dropped rib cage, has some contact. It's not something that I've ever been concerned with and doesn't appear to affect my shooting. I've tried a number of different stance tweaks to see if I can reduce the amount of contact but they almost made me uncomfortable in some way and, again, didn't seem to affect my accuracy.


Can you explaine "dropped rib cage"?


----------



## khromrell

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LilBowShorty79

Thank you for posting, I’ve had trouble for a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lskywalker918

thank you for sharing! i mainly use a chestguard to keep sleeves out of the way (especially in sweater season). how easy is it to get it on? i want to be able to throw it on and go.


----------



## vlee1125

I've found sibuyas are great.


----------

